# Kiser lake saugeye



## pomiller72 (Jun 10, 2009)

on the ohio parks website it says that there are saugeye in kiser lake. Does anybody know if there really are any in the lake. Or has anybody ever caught any?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Many years ago the state stocked walleyes in there, but I wasnt aware they were putting Saugeyes in, but if they decide to quit with the stripers/Hybrids Stripers, i am sure they will ruin yet another fine fishery by introducing saugeyes into the lake. It seems to be the state's catch all answer to lakes needing another sportfish. 

Salmonid


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Out of curiosity, how do saugeyes ruin a fishery?


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Introducing saugeyes means its adding yet another predator to Kiser Lake. They can try and outcompete other predators like LMB, HSB, and CCF. They might become well established but with it will come the downside of less meals for other fish. Their will be more hungry mouths in the Kiser than before. Lake Snowden in SE Ohio introduced Saugeyes years ago and the LMB suffered. The state later realized this and have stopped the stocking. 

I've fished Kiser only once but have read quite a bit about it. It doesn't seem like there is a real need to put Saugeye in there because its already a decent fishery with many different types of species.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I guess my point is that Kiser was a great fishery , in the past and with the HSB, SB and introduction of GS it has taken its toll on this fragile small Lake that once was one of Ohio's best panfish lakes. My point isnt so much that Saugeye are bad, just bad for this particular fishery as I think if folks would let Mother Nature take over again like the old days, this lake would rebound back to its former glory. It is pretty obvious that Ohio DNR feels that ALL lakes will benefit from saugeye stockings but like all species, there is a right place and time for them and Kiser is not either. Again, this is just my opinion but Im sure many long time Kiser folks will back me up on this one. 

I think we need Spring to get here.....
Salmonid


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I fish Kiser a hell of alot I have never caught one or even heard of one caught. Good God I hope the state doesn't put Saugeyes in there as I believe it will destroy the lake. Like others have posted it is a great lake (to me it still is) but it's only about 395/400 acres and can only support so many predators in it. I hope they stop with the HSB stockings as well. If they do then the channel cats and largemouths will have a better chance to reach better sizes. For me and quite a few others that'd be great. There's better lakes and bigger ones that could sustain a repeated Saugeye stocking but I don't believe that Kiser is one of them. If they start stocking those what's next,letting motors on the lake too?


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

spfldbassguy said:


> I fish Kiser a hell of alot I have never caught one or even heard of one caught. Good God I hope the state doesn't put Saugeyes in there as I believe it will destroy the lake. Like others have posted it is a great lake (to me it still is) but it's only about 395/400 acres and can only support so many predators in it. I hope they stop with the HSB stockings as well. If they do then the channel cats and largemouths will have a better chance to reach better sizes. For me and quite a few others that'd be great. There's better lakes and bigger ones that could sustain a repeated Saugeye stocking but I don't believe that Kiser is one of them. If they start stocking those what's next,letting motors on the lake too?


Maybe DNR agrees with you. Just reviewed last year's saugeye stocking info........2010 saugeye stocking was done during April and May,but no saugeye put into Kiser.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

zaraspook said:


> Maybe DNR agrees with you. Just reviewed last year's saugeye stocking info........2010 saugeye stocking was done during April and May,but no saugeye put into Kiser.


I didn't think they put any in there because for the reasons I stated. Kiser is just too small for that many predators. I hope they never do get the goofy idea to do it either. Kiser is one of my favorite places to fish and I fish it atleast once a week and sometimes two times a week.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I've heard this theory before about certian predatory fish being able to wipe out shad in a lake and I just can't believe it. I was on East Fork Lake last summer and right before dark a couple hundred million shad came to the surface. The thought that any fish could put a dent in that many shad let alone wipe them out is something I just can't fathom.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Mean Morone said:


> I've heard this theory before about certian predatory fish being able to wipe out shad in a lake and I just can't believe it. I was on East Fork Lake last summer and right before dark a couple hundred million shad came to the surface. The thought that any fish could put a dent in that many shad let alone wipe them out is something I just can't fathom.


It's not about wiping all the shad up at Kiser out it's about there's only so much food to go around. There's already enough predator fish that live there and Kiser doesn't need one more introduced to the equation. Kiser isn't a big place and can only sustain life if the balance isn't tipped in favor one way or another. The state best keep the retarded notion of possibly putting Saugeyes in there to themselves. I know more people that fish for all the other fish that's currently in there than I do for Saugeyes. There's plenty of other waters that could benefit from them but Kiser isn't one of them.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Every lake I've been on here in Ohio has had millions if not billions of shad in them. On East Fork I saw shad as far as the eye could see. I was rather depressed because I knew that we didn't have a chance with so much bait to choose from. Maybe Kiser is different in that it doesn't have many shad. That tells me that there are other issues with that lake if that is true. This is the same exact argument going on in Southern lakes that also support striped bass. Of course the biologists have debunked that theory down there but certain fisherman keep saying it even though it's not true. Because it's already been debunked there is no need to keep hashing it out.

I'm all for our fisheries to be the best they can be for everyone.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

It's my personal opinion that Kiser can't be "ruined" by adding another predatory species. Hybrids are far more ferocious than Saugeyes..... eating a much higher mass to weight ratio of forage. 

Also, saugeye really only reproduce with either walleye or sauger, neither of which have a big population in Kiser. Add to this that people fishing for saugeye are going to keep them? 


I'm not arguing for it to be stocked with them. I don't fish there & will side with the anglers that do fish there regularly. If you guys say it will hurt the fishery, I'm not in a position to tell you it wouldn't...I just don't see how. Aside from potentially eating fry of other game fish, I don't see them reducing the population of the other popular species there at all.


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

I know some who claim that the stocking of wipers and stripers has stunted the growth of both the Channel Cats and Bass at Kiser. I do not think that little lake could sustain another high end predator. On the other hand though, the saugeye would be sharing the same habitat as the wipers and stripers ......
maybe if the ODNR stocks the saugeye they intend them as a new food source for the stripers .


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm sure the introduction of hybrids & striped bass has stunted their growth... temporarily. 

Hybrids die after a few years & don't reproduce easily (or at all in a lake environment) 

Bass reproduce regularly & live upwards of 15 years. 


My guess is the DNR will _not _be stocking them in Kiser.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Kiser used to be a real good pan-fish lake many years ago but, at less then 400 acres, I can see over doing what kind of predators you might introduce into that small of a lake. I don't know anything about managing fish species in a lake or the predator prey balance that may or may not work so I let the fisheries biologists worry about it and hope for the best. After all that's all any of us can do really.


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

Back in the 80's there were lots of walleye in the lake my dad's old boss caught 16 one day fishing for bass. I have had 2 friends catch one about 6 or 8 years ago. I have not heard of any the last few years.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Kiser has shad but I couldn't tell you exactly how many and I'm positive that there's a very good population of them in there so no problem there. You got a 400 acre lake with bass,cats,hybrids,crappies,perch,bluegill so where's the need to add one more species to the fray? Like I stated before there's plenty of other lakes in Ohio that Saugeyes could be stocked in just no need up there. I'm sure if they did stock them the people that caught them would eat them just as they do with the other species that already live there. However why does the state even think Kiser needs improving when I know folks that fish it alot and believe the exact opposite. Just because they're from a state agency doesn't mean they always do the brightest thing in the world.

Everywhere I fish seems to have very,very good populations of shad in them and I've yet to have a problem catching fish consistently. Just can't get "psyched out" by the prospect of competing with all the shad swimming around.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

What about bull sharks? Can't they breathe freshwater? 


(edit: I would love to catch bull sharks without driving 14 hours!)


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> What about bull sharks? Can't they breathe freshwater?
> 
> 
> (edit: I would love to catch bull sharks without driving 14 hours!)


I think they should just start stocking muskies in there to take care of all them pesky shad. At least then you wouldn't have to worry about getting eaten yourself


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

4 years ago i saw an old guy i used to see up there fishin all the time with an oldschool pole and nightcrawler catch a big,prolly 7-8lb walleye/saugeye outa there.early summer,back jetty.not sure which it was because by the time my son got me down there to help the old guy out he had pulled the hook out of his mouth and he was half up the jetty and half in the water and i got dwnn to get him and lost him.but,it was definetly a sugeye/walleye.and a big 1!he said he had seen em caught before but very rarely..that old guy is dead now.he could keep my boy entertained with some war stories!he was 89 that year and we had run into him alot the 10 or so years before.next spring his buddy said he passed over winter .r.i.p. cecil.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> What about bull sharks? Can't they breathe freshwater?
> 
> 
> (edit: I would love to catch bull sharks without driving 14 hours!)


I can see it now,swimmers swimming up there and all of a sudden a dorsal fin pops up and the Jaws music starts. I'd like to be there with a stop watch and time them folks on how fast they'd get outta the water. The only problem with that is then people would haveta deal with a crazy ol' fart in a rowboat trying to catch it with barrels.


----------



## pomiller72 (Jun 10, 2009)

lol......jaws....that would serve them right. Twice last year we were fishing by the beach at night and had girls go in skinny dipping. Of coarse I dont know if sharks are afraid of whales but i was ready to run!!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

pomiller72 said:


> lol......jaws....that would serve them right. Twice last year we were fishing by the beach at night and had girls go in skinny dipping. Of coarse I dont know if sharks are afraid of whales but i was ready to run!!!!


Sharks wouldn't be afraid of those kind of sharks. Better tasting blubber probably.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Pan fishing was great early in the summer at Kiser. All summer you could catch nice big crappie and in the fall strippers where hitting. I see no need to add anything to Kiser. Most of my bass have been on the small size. I am ready to get the Kayak back out!!!!


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Gamefish wiping out the shad in a lake can happen but it usually takes a long time and an assist from the weather messing up at least one spawning season for the shad. That is the case in Lake Meade in Nevada. The last striper I caught out there was about 25 inches and weighed barely 2 pounds. It was totally emaciated. I don't know if the lake has rebounded since then but that was the situation in 1992.


----------

